
New AI fake text generator may be too dangerous to release, say creators - longdefeat
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2019/feb/14/elon-musk-backed-ai-writes-convincing-news-fiction
======
Deimorz
Duplicate/blogspam of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19163522](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19163522)

------
anotheryou
I wonder how many military or secret service R+D departments get funded in the
next months based on this article

------
craftinator
I wish journalists would at least try to understand how a technology works
before working about it.

